# Difficult Run Trail - Great Falls, VA



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this trail mostly mountain bike or doable on a cyclocross? Looking for something along the lines of fire roads..

Thanks!


----------



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen a few guys out on the trail with cross bikes so it can be done....however sections of the trail are pretty root infested and a few sections rocky, if you're familiar with the trail (e.g. you've ridden it on a MTB) I think it would be easier, but be prepared for a few less than graceful sections. 

If you're looking for relatively smooth sailing I'd try the crushed gravel trail that parallels the WO&D. I live in reston and have taken my A Homer Hilsen down that one and its pretty doable on that beast so if you've got a set of mild knobby cyclocross tires it'd be no problem.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the tips

Know of any parks with good fireroads to ride on? Looking for something a little different than gravel trails but something less technical than mountain biking

Thanks!


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Prince William Forest Park, between Woodbridge and Quantico, has lots of fireroads. The main loop is paved, and the fireroads are like spider legs off it. It's also quite hilly. Roadies like to do the main loop. The fireroads are cross-bike friendly, though if they have fresh gravel, might be a bit sketch. Also, DO NOT ride the hiking trails - they are not open to bikes.

Rosaryville State Park, by Andrews AFB, is well-groomed single-track, but very doable on a cross bike. Nothing too technical, and most of it flows pretty well, so you can get some good speed and rhythm. I would def. recommend this - fun 10 mile loop.

Difficult Run is doable, but def. pushing it for a cross bike. If you're easy on the bike, and/or willing to practice you're flying dismount/remount, it's fine. I've ridden the Lake Fairfax/Colts Neck/CCT loop on my SS cross bike with no problem, but I'm a local and ride there a few times a week on the mtn bike.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Crack Monkey, I'll check into those!


----------



## RichardHead (Feb 19, 2007)

*Might be a bit of a haul...*

I've never ridden a cyclocross bike, but the GWNF Elizabeth Furnace-to-Signal Knob trail has a lot of fire-road/double track trail-age, that might be suitable; aside from the 5 (or 6) creek-crossing-babyhead-littered-Mudhole Gap section (which is walkable/joggable, barring a sprained/broken ankle).

Folks at M.O.R.E, trail maps, etc., might be helpful;

http://www.more-mtb.org/


----------

